

Show HN: Stop Checking OpenTable Every Minute - jasonjei
http://tablesweep.com/

======
jasonjei
I've gotten into Saison SF, Carbon NYC, Le Bernardin on short notice with this
app. Hopefully, will be of use to you locals or tourists going to some awesome
food cities!

